# Great product



## rodneyh

Do you have any pics of the table? I'm finishing some walnut clocks for the 1st time, and I'd really like to try to keep some of the orange pink colrs.


----------



## GlennsGrandson

Thanks for the review!

I found a lot of pictures of projects here on their website.


----------



## walden

This looks great. Thanks for the review. It looks like it is available at Woodcraft now as well. All the other reviews I have seen all seem positive. I will give this a try.


----------



## Marty5965

Hmm, pretty rudimentary website, couldn't find much info about the product, just some great looking pictures. Seems it works outside too, I wonder how it would be on a Cedar deck…....


----------



## TheDane

Marty5965-At $47.50 for 16 ounces (that's $132 a gallon), it might be a little pricey for your deck!

-Gerry


----------



## rodneyh

I was in Woodcraft looking for it today. They said their store (and it sounded like the stores in general) won't actually have it on the shelf for a week or two.


----------



## Marty5965

I would agree


----------



## jcsterling

did you do that cedar deck Marty5965?


----------



## Marty5965

Not with the product, it would be too expensive.


----------



## PaulBunyan303

I have used and really like this product, but it certainly is not for table tops. I found the subsequent coats added after the first had very little effect. It does create a beautiful finish though, excellent for jewelry boxes, etc.

Does anyone have a guess as to the ingredients?

I have a sneaking suspicion it is a mixture of bees wax, carnauba wax and mineral oil.


----------



## jcsterling

@paulbunyan303 I used odies on my own personal dining table prior to the original post. we are not ones to baby our stuff and this finish has held up very well.


----------

